# Felix Spirlet’s Ford Dealership – Belgium – June 2018



## mockney reject (Jun 26, 2018)

_
The History_

Well I can’t find bugger all out about this place, I’m guessing by the various paper work strewn about the place it was active until the 80’s and had been around since the early 50’s. It also seems to have some weird kind of medical centre attached to the front with a few hospital type beds and piles and piles of medical records.

But as we all like a good jackanory I thought I’d make some history up.

Felix Spirlet (roughly translated to Arthur Daley) ran a local for dealership in a small town in southern Belgium. Whilst running his busy car sale and repair garage he also performed surgery on many of the villagers and helped no only keep their cars on the road but keep them in tip top shape. 
Some might say he had the monopoly on keeping things going in the village

However in the 80’s Ford changed the drive train in their cars from Felix’s much loved rear wheel drive configuration to the new modern compact front wheel drive system. This upset Felix very much and he fled the village never to be seen again. 

Some say he travels across Europe in search of old skool fords in need of his attention

Others say he simply had enough and took his own life and in a story worthy of a clickbait title and huge red arrows continues to haunt the village and terrorise the people who visit his old garage

Buy I say he fled to England and lives a new life as a man we now know as The Stig….


_The Explore_

I’d been pointed in the direction of this by another explorer who had visited it earlier in the year and knew it would be my kind of thing. They weren’t wrong!!

Oh my

If you ignore the cars for a second the building itself is ace, gloss tiled walls, wooden ceiling, old school offices, metal cabinets, etc etc etc

But then there’s the cars, I counted

3 MK1 Capri’s one being a rare GT model, a mk1 Escort, 2 mk1 Granada coupes, a mk1 Granada saloon, a 105e Anglia estate, a Zephyr estate and oddly a Fiat 850 cabriolet, I could quite happily have taken any of these home, if only they wasn’t buried amongst car parts and trees.

As I’ve already said the front of the building appeared to have been used as some kind of medical centre and although interesting in its own right the garage easily over shadowed it.

Enjoy the pictures 


The outside


















The offices
































The medical centre






















The cars


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow thats amazing, theres some moneys worth right there with the silly price fords of this era are fetching at the moment!
Lovely pictures to back up a superbly honest history!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 26, 2018)

That place is just surreal. Completely trashed but strangely compelling and photogenic. Great set there...


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 26, 2018)

I spy a Mk1 capri. Want.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jun 26, 2018)

Great pictures, taken aback by the cars as usually they're removed at these places. Must be a lot of money's worth!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't see any dodgy motors there. A car enthusiast would have a field day with that lot. I wonder if the engines are still intact. The garage must have had a lot of employees looking at the punch roster card holders.


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2018)

You find interesting places to nose about MR, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 28, 2018)

smiler said:


> You find interesting places to nose about MR, I enjoyed it, Thanks



I do try


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thats criminal leaving a mk1 capri's just sitting there like that I use to have one of them, plus the mk2 and mk3, mk1, 2 cortinas and escorts...all fookin sheds of course but I loved them. I looked at your report through the gaps in me fingers lol


----------



## banshee (Jun 30, 2018)

i'd take all those classic fords


----------



## Old Wilco (Jun 30, 2018)

That one broke my heart, Capri's, Granada coupe, escorts, anglia and a few lovely old trucks. A crying shame. I hope they're rescued.


----------



## ant37 (Jul 1, 2018)

What a find! I could spend hours in there looking at the old cars.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ooooh did someone say oldskool cars? Whoa amazing report dude! Would love to find a place like this, right up my alley!

Loved your story too btw


----------



## B7TMW (Aug 27, 2018)

I also spot a very rare (poss farnham) Mk4 Zephyr / Zodiac ESTATE??? And a 2 door Mk3 shaped Taunus. Being an old Ford fan, I'd love to see this!!!!


----------



## Capri Power (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice location, i visit this location on august 4, 2017.
In Belgium this location has the name Charbonnage du Renard.
Our Capri is the same of the trashed yellow (vinyl top) mk1 facelift...


----------

